#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-09
<meonkeys> show of hands: how many use ubuntu as their primary desktop?
 * seattlegaucho raises his hand
 * meonkeys raises his hand
<seattlegaucho> mostly "kubuntu", but @ home and work
<seattlegaucho> my kids went through HS and going through college with the same choice, unless they own iPods
<althara> I did until I upgraded to natty and have no internet connection any more
<althara> now I'm back on my windows parition for work
<althara> and I use os x at home
<meonkeys> oi, internet broke w/natty? bummer.
<althara> yep, and the wired net connection port is iffy on this computer
<althara> makes me sad
<althara> I spent a coule hours trying to get it resolved but then I had to get back to actually working
<meonkeys> in case anyone's in the market for a new computer that must be able to run GNU/Linux, check out ZaReason! Those guys rock.
<althara> I'm going to buy one from them int he next 6 months or so. Have to save up the monies first.
<althara> They had some cool stuff at LinuxFest this year
<meonkeys> nod
<althara> And their support seems top notch
<althara> :)
<althara> as valorie can attest to
<meonkeys> I got my Dad a nice, quiet little shuttle PC from them, been running great for a couple years or so now.
<seattlegaucho> I need to decide between tablet, netbook or laptop for my daughter heading to college
<seattlegaucho> it has to be a good compromise of features, light weight, ease of use
<althara> which would be best depends very much on how the computer is going to be used
<althara> it's a pita to lug a laptop to classes
<althara> but much easier to work for hours at a time on a larger computer
<althara> larger computer = bigger screen, bigger keyboard
<althara> you also need to keep in mind any compatibility requirements for the software/web interfaces used by the college
<althara> It also depends on how much abuse the item is going to get.
<seattlegaucho> yep ... I had a good experience with another daughter and a netbook
<althara> yeah, net books are handy
<althara> I'd probably spring for a decent sized moitor and keyboard/mouse for the dorm room too. It makes a pretty big difference in preventing repetative strain injuries.
<seattlegaucho> althara ... both live at home where they have a full size computer
<seattlegaucho> ... right now I'm inclined to netbook ... I was hoping android tablets would be more advanced, but they're "meh!"  right now
<althara> yeah
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-10
<meonkeys> Help wanted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40904/teach-a-novice-how-to-import-a-photo-and-upload-it-to-ebay
<valorie> http://xkcd.com/ rocks today
<althara> yes, today's xkcd is mighty good
<Captainkrtek> hello guys
<Captainkrtek> and gals
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-11
<Captainkrtek> hello MarkDude 
<MarkDude> Hello Captainkrtek 
<Captainkrtek> how's it going?
<MarkDude> Great
 * MarkDude is in midst of mailing SWAG to the Oregon Ubuntu Team right now
<MarkDude> They had a meeting that 7 people showed up at
<MarkDude> they were not impressed with tthe number
 * MarkDude told them it was a good start
 * MarkDude want to set up a geeknic/ meeting in Longview- so both Oregon and WA folks can go
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/IMAG0418.JPG <<SWAG
<Captainkrtek> wow
<Captainkrtek> Ill take some ;)
<Captainkrtek> MarkDude, where'd you get all the swag?
<MarkDude> Well from various events
<MarkDude> I can get some for WA also
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<Captainkrtek> I live in Sammamish
<MarkDude> we can put in with Oreilly for some books- and ebooks also
<Captainkrtek> cool :D
<Captainkrtek> Ordered my Ubuntu Hoodie
<Captainkrtek> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=767
<Captainkrtek> comes tomorrow
<MarkDude> They will send all sorts of books- even MORE if people put up reviews
<Captainkrtek> nice!
<MarkDude> Cool hoodie
<valorie> Google gives out swag as well
 * valorie would come down to longview
<Captainkrtek> thanks :)
<MarkDude> One of my friends in GidgetKitchen gets all sorts of books from them 
<Captainkrtek> I get Samsung stuff
<MarkDude> Hello there kick ass Linux Grandma
<Captainkrtek> lol
<MarkDude> :)
<Captainkrtek> I want everything on this page: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=16
<Captainkrtek> might order a lanyard, mug, and notebook soon
 * MarkDude started call his - Kung Fu Grandma- she plays along
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> 0_0 http://www.system76.com/
<Captainkrtek> beautiful ^
<valorie> hey MarkDude
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}
<MarkDude> Carll from 76 is a real nice guy
<Captainkrtek> lol lots of brackets
<MarkDude> ((((((((hugs))))))))))) back
<valorie> no cool Kub. stuff though
<valorie> danke
 * MarkDude thinks 76 should have KDE as well as one unit at least that can do Fedora
<Captainkrtek> hmm I want a 76
<Captainkrtek> no money :/
<MarkDude> ZAreason- does like 500 Distros
<MarkDude> ok maybe only 12
<Captainkrtek> any other laptop manufacturers like 76?
<MarkDude> Hey what about a picnic next to the nuclear reactors?
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<Captainkrtek> also wtf: http://cgi.ebay.com/UBUNTU-10-10-BEST-LINUX-OPERATING-SYSTEM-4-PC-LAPTOP-/170636580930?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item27babb9842#ht_5428wt_1230
<Captainkrtek> selling Ubuntu, and it's maverick
<MarkDude> Not quite yet- a few of the outlier companies might be able to pull oem status soon
<Captainkrtek> cool
 * MarkDude has found that my biggest hassles in advocating FOSS are not MS folks or Apple- it is your allies that can be your biggest liability
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<MarkDude> such as folks selling crap with Linux
<valorie> that is what we need to turn around
<valorie> we're on the side of Freedom
<MarkDude> Yep
<valorie> so let's cut the internecine crap
 * MarkDude used to work with alternative energy- it was not the folks on the opposite side of the spectrum that were really opposed- it was the folks you would least expect
 * MarkDude steps off soapbox
<valorie> that's one of the things I like about Ubuntu/Canonical -- they are bringing more flavors under the roof
<Captainkrtek> weird
<valorie> Lubuntu people are at UDS
<MarkDude> Most folks in other Distros feel the same way
<valorie> and Xubuntu
<valorie> and Kub, of course
<Captainkrtek> anyone here know much about the mirroring process for ubuntu
<Captainkrtek> cause my mirror have been pending review for a bit
<Captainkrtek> been waiting: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/slashdev.org
 * valorie just does torrents
<Captainkrtek> I've put my mirror up for torture ;)
<Captainkrtek> hello Ashex 
<Ashex> Hello
<Captainkrtek> and hello althara 
<althara> hello
<Captainkrtek> MarkDude, you on the bug control team?
<MarkDude> Uh no Captainkrtek 
<Captainkrtek> k
 * MarkDude is a Linux Advocate/Evangelist
<MarkDude> talker :D
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> his is what I do: 
<Captainkrtek> https://launchpad.net/~steven.richards
<MarkDude> One of my main points about FOSS since I first started- was that I did not need to - to get a huge amount out of it
<Captainkrtek> hehe Im in too many channels: http://i.imgur.com/pxEsL.png
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/Screenshot.png
<MarkDude> Me too
 * MarkDude used to be in 30+channels- it involved to much scrolling
<MarkDude> Beefy Miracle is actually related to Fedora- sort of a long story
<Captainkrtek> hehe
 * MarkDude is part of both Ubuntu and Fedora- since my primary thing is FOSS rather than specifics
<Captainkrtek> cool :)
<Captainkrtek> where in WA are you located?
<MarkDude> first is actually Creative Commons, but I digress
 * MarkDude is actually in Northern California
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> what are you doing here haha
<MarkDude> Lived in Portland and Vancouver Washington for a few years
<Captainkrtek> ahh neat
<MarkDude> was living down here and working in PNW
<Captainkrtek> I see
<MarkDude> and have spent the last few years traveling to Free Geek and learning how to set a similar thing up down here
<MarkDude> http://partimus.org/isa.php
 * MarkDude sees himself as a West Coast person more than anything
<Captainkrtek> very cool
<MarkDude> Officially I am lead contact for Oregon Team as it restarts
<MarkDude> and hope by end of Summer to have a replacement for myself
<Captainkrtek> cool project
<MarkDude> And besides, any channel that has valorie in it - is good in my book
<valorie> rofl
<Captainkrtek> im new to the whole FOSS community, aside from my android involvment
<Captainkrtek> been usuing ubuntu since feisty though
<valorie> I can't fit all the chans anymore, since I have all the UDS rooms
<Captainkrtek> just never contributed much
 * MarkDude loves the PNW, and if I dont end up living here - I will settle back there
 * MarkDude keeps putting off getting into irssi
<Captainkrtek> nahh
<Captainkrtek> I use xchat
<Captainkrtek> I have a few people from my camp at UDS
<MarkDude> It would have been fun to go
<Captainkrtek> I will hopefully go next year
<Captainkrtek> I can fly for very good prices
<Captainkrtek> where is 2012 UDS?
<MarkDude> They dont let people know until the last minute, IMHO
<Captainkrtek> gotcha
<valorie> next one will be in Orlando
<valorie> they let that be leaked quite awhile ago
<valorie> they liked that location a lot last time
<valorie> smelled like the old dog had gas, so I took him outside
<MarkDude> Ok- I hope to be able to be setting up a comp0uter lab in Hialeah Florida after UDS
<Captainkrtek> awesome
<valorie> he wanted right back in -- sure enough, it was more than gas, and already taken care of.....
<Captainkrtek> hopefully Ill go next year
<valorie> I look forward to visiting my friend who lives on the Wekivah River again
<valorie> it was amazing
<valorie> spent the weekend before UDS there
<valorie> soooo fun
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude wants to hang out with the halls
<MarkDude> and itnet7
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I wish it would have worked to stay with Michelle another day
<valorie> as it was, it was just a hassle for them
<MarkDude> Well if I scedule it correctly - I may be able to get a few extra volunteers to help set up the lab
<Captainkrtek> MarkDude, feel free to use my Mirror to DL ubuntu
<Captainkrtek> it's fast :)
<Captainkrtek> http://mirror.slashdev.org/ubuntu
 * MarkDude is running old versions of everything at the moment
<Captainkrtek> old skool
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-12
<Toasty> we should put some live discs in laptops at a bestbuy or something
<Captainkrtek> hehe Im down
<Captainkrtek> just reboot to ubuntu live cd
<valorie> my son always has his liveCD on hand at Office Depot
<valorie> he said someone came in the other day to buy a printer, and wanted one that *would* work with Ubuntu
<valorie> he has a multisystem usb as I do
<valorie> liveUSB, I meant
<valorie> CDs are hard to carry in your pocket
<valorie> :-)
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> cargo pants ;)
<valorie> the nice thing about the 8gb usb, is that you can have 3 or 4 ISOs on it
<valorie> depending on size
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-13
<seattlegaucho> valorie: I should tell that idea to my daughter who works @ Best Buy :)
<seattlegaucho> ... take that Geek Squad
<Captainkrtek> hello seattlegaucho 
<seattlegaucho> hi there
<Captainkrtek> nice day isn't it?
<seattlegaucho> yep ... getting ready for the commute home
<Captainkrtek> nice
<Captainkrtek> what city do you live in?
<seattlegaucho> Captainkrtek: bellevue
<seattlegaucho> ... and work close to pike pl market
<seattlegaucho> see around tomorrow
<Captainkrtek> peace
<valorie> anybody here on the bug squad and looking for a job? 
<valorie> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=245
<Captainkrtek> I may be
<valorie> cool!
<Captainkrtek> applying now, thanks :)
<valorie> welcome; hope it works out
<Captainkrtek> hmm does evince support PDF creation
<valorie> libre office does
 * valorie uses kubuntu, no idea about evince
<Captainkrtek> evince is just a pdf program
<valorie> ok
<Captainkrtek> time to copy paste my resume :P
<Captainkrtek> I have it online, not in file formate
<valorie> ours is called Okular
<Captainkrtek> what shell do you use?
<Captainkrtek> never used kubuntu, pardon my ignorance
<valorie> Bash, I believe
<valorie> but some of the devels use some of the others
<Captainkrtek> submitted :)
<valorie> \o/
<Captainkrtek> cross fingers!
<Captainkrtek> and thanks :D
<Captainkrtek> hello shirgall 
<shirgall> Howdy
<Captainkrtek> how's it going?
<shirgall> Not bad, of course, I'm not out drinking every night here at UDS because I brought my family with me.
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<Captainkrtek> how's UDS?
<shirgall> Been pretty interesting. Lots of meaningful decisions like openstack and lightdm and good feedback on unity and unity-2d.
<Captainkrtek> great
<Captainkrtek> :)
<shirgall> I know I'm in us-wa, but since I'm down near Vancouver, I tend to straddle -wa and -or
<Captainkrtek> hehe no problem
<shirgall> So you'll forgive me for not sticking my opinion in. :)
<Captainkrtek> lol
<valorie> not a problem
<valorie> are you coming to OSCON this year?
<shirgall> I always manage to miss it because of project work, but I will try.
<valorie> I was there last year staffing the booth, and was hoping to meet some of the Oregon team
<valorie> nobody showed up
<valorie> how about CLS the weekend before?
<shirgall> I was at the Natty release party, and it was poorly attended. :(
<valorie> it was WELL worth it last year
<valorie> we didn't end up having a party, since it would have been the day before linuxfest northwest
<shirgall> Yeah.
<shirgall> I haven't trie to get involved in the community summit before, but Jono is encouraging it too.
<MarkDude> shirgall, listen to Jono
<MarkDude> :)
<Captainkrtek> hey MarkDude 
<MarkDude> Hello Captainkrtek 
<Captainkrtek> how's it going
<MarkDude> Great
<MarkDude> Planning a trip to Maker Faire onm the 21st
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-14
<Captainkrtek> hey guys and gals
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-15
<Brice__> Hello.
<valorie> hi Brice__
<valorie> welcome to the washington channel
<Brice__> Thank you.
<Brice__> Does this LoCo still meet?
<valorie> we haven't met as such for a few months
<valorie> but lots of us were at Linuxfest Northwest, where we had a booth
<valorie> very successful -- I burned loads of CDs
<Brice__> I didn't learn about LinuxFest until too late, unfortunately. I hope to go next year.
<valorie> it was a lot of fun
<valorie> now we're trying to get a geeknik together
<valorie> you should join the launchpad team and the list or forum
<valorie> get plugged in
<Brice__> Okay. What are the commitments of being a member?
<valorie> commitments?
<valorie> ummm -- following the code of conduct, I guess
<valorie> that was no problem for me -- that's what drew me to the community in the first place
<Brice__> Cool. I think I will join.
<Brice__> How often do you meet?
<valorie> I'm down with meeting whenever people will show up
<valorie> I live out near Black Diamond, so I want to know that there will be somebody before I hop in the car and drive an hour.....
<valorie> but heck, I'd go to Olympia or beyond if there are people to meet up with
<valorie> I enjoy people face to face, not just in IRC
<valorie> :-)
<Brice__> Okay. I'll definately think about it.
<Brice__> I've got to go now. Bye.
<valorie> bye!
<valorie> nice meeting you
<Brice__> You too.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-10
 * bkerensa waves
 * seattlegaucho waves back
 * seattlegaucho .oO( yawn! ... lazy & sunny #seattle fri afternoon )
<bkerensa> ahh sunny here  today too :) got a little of it when I was watering my tomato plants and marigolds but now back in my geek cave
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> I think you have 10 degrees on us, bkerensa
<valorie> mid-70s here; perfect
<bkerensa> its 74 here
<valorie> nice
<bkerensa> My marigolds and tomatoes been taking a beating
<bkerensa> their leaves were drooping but looks like they perked up today
<bkerensa> hope they make it to maturity
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> it's a bit early for both, but I hope you are lucky
<valorie> our tulips are still blooming
<valorie> too early for tomatoes here
<valorie> outside
<bkerensa> man I drove off the I-5
<bkerensa> to go find tulips in that town
<bkerensa> but we drove for miles it seemed and no tulips to be found
<bkerensa> :(
<valorie> weird
<valorie> we didn't take the time
<valorie> instead we stopped and watched Oblivion when the traffic got bad
<valorie> should have been the height of tulip time, though
 * seattlegaucho signs off to enjoy the lazy sunny fri afternoon
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-11
<thefinn93> svn build of Garrys Mod for Linux is out
<thefinn93> https://facepunch.svn.beanstalkapp.com/gmod/
<valorie> facepunch
<valorie> so friendly.....
<MarkDude> Yes, I think some folks can be almost banned by nick choice :)
<MarkDude> Some for sure.
<valorie> in women's channels, that's easy
<MarkDude> Nuff said :D
 * MarkDude thinks with having this group BAMF as womens group, as well as others willing to play well with others might work
<MarkDude> Help at least avoid the dumb trolls
<MarkDude> Let the actions of the group define it ;)
 * MarkDude is hoping to make OSCON and CLS- you going ?
<valorie> no, I won't be back from Spain yet
<valorie> sadly
<valorie> I get back Sunday, when everything is already over
<MarkDude> Ok :(
<valorie> last year I was back, but so jetlagged i couldn't drag myself down to Portland
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-12
<drkranium> exit
